# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kënga e parë...!

## Shtegtari

Po shfryt&#235;zoj rastin t&#235; paraqes k&#235;tu k&#235;ng&#235;n e par&#235; t&#235; dal&#235; nga Kisha e Athin&#235;s. Si&#231; do ta shihni edhe vet&#235; k&#235;nga p&#235;rmban nj&#235; dialog dashurie midis Krishtit dhe Kish&#235;s.

Muzika &#235;sht&#235; marr&#235; nga k&#235;nga "Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής" (Sto kato kato tis grafis) e k&#235;ng&#235;tarit t&#235; shquar grek Γιάννης Πάριος (Giannis Parios). Tani po botohet k&#235;nga n&#235; greqisht, por shpresoj s&#235; shpejti t&#235; b&#235;het nj&#235; p&#235;rkthim n&#235; shqip, p&#235;r ata q&#235; nuk din&#235; greqisht.


*ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ*
I
(fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)
Σαν λουλούδι σε κρατώ ------------San luludhi se krato
με αγάπη σε φροντίζω  -------------me agapi se frondizo
είσαι εσύ μοναδικό        -------------ise esi monadhiko 
απ'τον κόσμο σε χωρίζω.------------ap'ton kosmo se khorizo.
Θα σε πάρω μακριά       -------------Tha se paro makria
εσένα που μ'εχεις πιστέψει-----------esena pu m'eqhis pistepsi
είσαι μαζί μου τώρα πια   ------------ise mazi mu tora pia
άλλος κανείς δεν θα σε μαγέψει.-----alos kanis dhen tha se magepsi.



Refreni:
(fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)
Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής----------Sto kato kato tis grafis
αξίζει να θυσιαστείς           ----------------aksizi na thisiastis
και ως το θάνατο να πας   ------------ke os to thanato na pas
για την Εκκλησία που αγαπάς----------ja tin Ekklesia pu agapas 
(fjalet e Kishes ndaj Krishtit)
Σε αγαπώ                ---------------------------Se agapo
μονακριβέ, Χριστέ μου.---------------monakrive, Khriste mu
Σε ευχαριστώ             -----------------------Se efkharisto
που πήγες στο σταυρό.---------------pu piges sto stavro.



II
(Fjal&#235;t e Kish&#235;s ndaj Krishtit)

Στην καρδιά μου σε κρατώ ------------Stin kardhia mu se krato
είσαι Εσυ το αναγκαίο        ------------ise Esi to anangjeo
μόνο εσένα θα κοιτώ         ------------mono esena tha kitό
και απ'την χαρά θα κλαίω.  ------------ke ap'tin khara tha kleo.
θα 'ρθεις σύντομα Εσυ       ------------tha erthis sintoma esi
εκεί ψηλά θα με σηκώσεις  ------------eki psila tha me sikosis
θα βασιλέψουμε μαζί         -------------tha vasilepsume mazi
και τον χρόνο ποτέ δεν θα τελειώσεις-ke to khrono pote dhen tha teliosis.

----------


## Manulaki

> Po shfryt&#235;zoj rastin t&#235; paraqes k&#235;tu k&#235;ng&#235;n e par&#235; t&#235; dal&#235; nga Kisha e Athin&#235;s. Si&#231; do ta shihni edhe vet&#235; k&#235;nga p&#235;rmban nj&#235; dialog dashurie midis Krishtit dhe Kish&#235;s.
> 
> Muzika &#235;sht&#235; marr&#235; nga k&#235;nga "Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής" (Sto kato kato tis grafis) e k&#235;ng&#235;tarit t&#235; shquar grek Γιάννης Πάριος (Giannis Parios). Tani po botohet k&#235;nga n&#235; greqisht, por shpresoj s&#235; shpejti t&#235; b&#235;het nj&#235; p&#235;rkthim n&#235; shqip, p&#235;r ata q&#235; nuk din&#235; greqisht.
> 
> 
> *ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ*
> I
> (fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)
> Σαν λουλούδι σε κρατώ ------------San luludhi se krato
> ...


*(Fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)*
_Si nje lule te mbaj
Me dashuri te perkedhel
Je shume e vecante
Dhe nga bota te kam heq'.
Do te te marr larg
Ty qe me ke besuar
Je me mua tashme
Askush s'ka per te te hutuar._

Refreni
*(Fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)*
_Kur gjithcka t'kete mbaruar
Do t'kete vler' sakrifica
Deri ne vdekje t' kesh shkuar
Per kishen qe ke dashuruar_
*(Fjalet e Kishes ndaj Krishtit)*
_Te dua i shtrenjti Krishti im!
Te falenderoj qe u vare ne kryq_

*(Fjalet e Kishes ndaj Krishtit)*
_Ne zemren time te mbaj
Vetem ti me mbush me jete 
Syte kurre nuk t'i ndaj
Dhe nga gezimi do te qaj
Shume shpejt ti do vish
Dhe lart do te me mbash
Do mbreterojme bashk'
dhe koha jote s'do kete mbarim_

Nuk e di se sa mire e kam perkthyer (nuk e kam idene e melodise se kenges) por u perpoqa t'i numeroj rrokjet dhe t'i qendroj sa mundem besnike rimes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

> *(Fjalet e Krishtit ndaj Kishes)*
> _Si nje lule te mbaj
> Me dashuri te perkedhel
> Je shume e vecante
> Dhe nga bota te kam heq'.
> Do te te marr larg
> Ty qe me ke besuar
> Je me mua tashme
> Askush s'ka per te te hutuar._
> ...


Shum&#235;, shum&#235; faleminderit Manulaki. Ne do ta shohim se si shkon me melodine dhe n&#235;se do duhet, do t'i b&#235;jm&#235; ndonj&#235; ndryshim t&#235; vog&#235;l dhe k&#235;shtu do t&#235; kemi mund&#235;sin&#235; ta k&#235;ndojm&#235; k&#235;t&#235; k&#235;ng&#235; edhe n&#235; shqip.

Edhe nj&#235; her&#235; faleminderit shum&#235; dhe shpresojm&#235; se Kisha do t&#235; nxjerr&#235; edhe k&#235;ng&#235; t&#235; tjera, t&#235; cilat do t'i postojm&#235; k&#235;tu. K&#235;shtu do t&#235; kemi privilegjin e madh q&#235; t&#235; na ndihmosh me p&#235;rkthimin e k&#235;ng&#235;ve nga greqishtja n&#235; shqip.

Me k&#235;t&#235; rast dua t&#235; them se kjo k&#235;ng&#235; ka dal&#235; nga zemrat e disa personave t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; r&#235;n&#235; n&#235; dashuri me Krishtin dhe q&#235; duan ta adhurojn&#235; At&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; thjesht&#235; dhe m&#235; t&#235; past&#235;r q&#235; ka egzistuar ndonj&#235;her&#235;, n&#235; at&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; primitive q&#235; karakterizonte kish&#235;n e shekullit t&#235; par&#235;, kish&#235;n e apostujve.

----------


## Matrix

Liveintwoplaces dhe Shtegtari,

Ju falenderoj qe vendoset ta ndani me ne kete margaritar te pare te nje Kishe qe eshte ne hapat e saj te para.

Ju jeni te lire.

Ai ju dashuron fort prandaj Ai ju ka cliruar nga prangat vetem e vetem qe ta dashuroni Ate.

Ai ju ka bere qe te jeni nje sfide per gjithe sistemin e rene engjellor dhe njerezor.

----------


## Manulaki

Livein!
Eshte kenaqesi per mua t'i jap Zotit c'ka vete ai me ka dhuruar! E falenderoj qe eshte i madh, shpetimtar, e lavderoj qe vetem Ai jep jete!

----------


## thunder

Kjo kenge ngjan me ato kenge dhe himne qe Kisha e shekullit te pare i kendonte Jezus Krishtit. Dashuri e paster, e pafajshme dhe e hapur. Burri, Jezus Krishti, i kendon Nuses se Tij njesoj si i dashuruari i kendon te dashures, dhe anasjelltas.

Mos eshte ky thjesht nje romanticizem enderrimtar apo e gjithe ideja e Perendise, Zotit, fese, ne fakt eshte nje histori dashurie? Ne se nje kishe mund te shkruaje kenge popullore dashurie ne vend qe te beje muziken fetare te traditave, mos eshte ky nje revolucion ne ate qe ne e quajme Kishe apo Krishterim? 

Kjo kenge me kujton vetem nje gje: qe Jezusi, Mesia, i la ndjekesve te vet vetem nje ligj. Nje urdherese te vetme dhe nje fe te vetme. Ai u tha: duajeni njeri-tjetrin ashtu si Une ju kam dashur. Ky eshte i vetmi ligj per te krishteret, i vetmi detyrim 'fetar', e vetmja urdherese. 

Ne se kishe eshte ajo *gje* e cila eshte lindur nga dashuria e Krishtit, atehere kjo kenge e deshmon kete fakt. 

Rralle degjojme qe nje Kishe te kendoje kenge popullore dashurie per Zotin. Dhe ne fakt, bota ka nevoje te degjoje me shume kenge te tilla.

----------


## Shtegtari

Mnulaki,
te falem-nderit edhe une per perkthimin qe bere.Do te na ndihmoje shume ne pershtatjen e kenges ne shqip.

Matrix,
te falem-nderit qe edhe nje here me bere te qaj nga gezimi me ato qe shkrove.Sepse jemi te dashuruar me TE dhe te lire ne TE,prandaj ia dhurojme kete kenge.

Thunder,
kjo kenge doli nga zemrat tona te dashuruara me Krishtin dhe ia dhurojme Atij me gjithe qenien tone sa here qe e kendojme.

Nuk eshte per te kenaqur shpirtin tone,por frymen te ciles Ai i dha Jeten e Tij.

----------


## inscrite

Shprehje te bukura qe kisha dhe Krishti i drejtojne njeri tjetrit. Urime per kengen vellezerve dhe motrave qe e kane krijuar.




> Ne se nje kishe mund te shkruaje kenge popullore dashurie ne vend qe te beje muziken fetare te traditave, mos eshte ky nje revolucion ne ate qe ne e quajme Kishe apo Krishterim?


Kenge te krishtera me motive popullore ka kohe qe kendohen neper kisha, Thunder. Te pakten ketej nga jugu nga jam une kendohen deri edhe kenge polifonike me shprehje dashurie drejtuar Zotit. Keshtu qe nuk mendoj se behet fjale per ndonje revolucion ose me mire, revolucioni i kengeve ka kohe qe ka ndodhur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

> Kenge te krishtera me motive popullore ka kohe qe kendohen neper kisha, Thunder. Te pakten ketej nga jugu nga jam une kendohen deri edhe kenge polifonike me shprehje dashurie drejtuar Zotit. Keshtu qe nuk mendoj se behet fjale per ndonje revolucion ose me mire, revolucioni i kengeve ka kohe qe ka ndodhur


Edhe une ju falenderoj nga ana ime dhe ju uroj Zoti tju bekoje te gjitheve!

Inscrite.
Me te vertete ka kenge te tilla? Ka edhe labce me iso?
Une nuk kam degjuar deri me sot. Biles para nje muaji ne po e diskutonim nje gje te tille, dhe donim edhe mendime rreth kesaj gjeje, sepse ne thoshim se pse mos te kete edhe kenge popullore per te lavderuar Zotin, por po mendonim se si do reagonin te tjeret. Po nese keni ndonje te tille na i shkruani, por vecse per muziken si do i behet?

Me dhe nje lajm te gezueshem. Paskan perparuar gjerat, dhe une kam mbetur prapa  :buzeqeshje:  

Miqesisht Abigail.

----------


## Matrix

> Keshtu qe nuk mendoj se behet fjale per ndonje revolucion ose me mire, revolucioni i kengeve ka kohe qe ka ndodhur


Kenget e Sionit mund te kendohen dhe ne Babiloni, por ky nuk eshte Revolucion.

Eshte tamam nje "revolucion"!!!

----------


## Manulaki

Ne Korce ne kishim pershtatur disa serenata (melodine e serenatave) si kenge per Zotin.  :shkelje syri:   Keshtu qe per mua eshte nje gezim te marr pjese dhe te ndihmoj ne fryme ne nje atmosfere te tille. Sillni kenge!!!  :buzeqeshje: 

O Perendi ti je i pasur 
me miresi dhe dashuri
_Prandaj ti ki m'shir' per mua
falma mekatin, hiqma Ti fajin
Me pastro k'te paudhesi_ (2x)

E di qe bera keq
Mekatet jan' para syve t'mij
_Kunder Teje mekatova
Bera ate qe urren Ti
Prandaj ke t'drejt' o Perendi_(2x)

Me laj te jem i bardh si bora
Te gezohem perseri
_Mos shiko mekatet e mia
Me bej njeri o Perendi
Te te qendroj, perher besnik_(2x)

(Keto vargje jane marre nga fjalet e Davidit kur i kerkoi te falur Perendise per mekatin qe kishte bere)

Serenata eshte kjo

"Me zu malli per te pare
Ata sy plot me magji
Se per ta un do ze varre
Se per ta do hiqem zvarre
por ti fli e qete, fli......"

Nuk po e sjell te gjithe kengen, por i solla vargjet sa per te kujtuar melodine, kush e di.

----------


## Matrix

> O Perendi ti je i pasur 
> me miresi dhe dashuri
> Prandaj ti ki m'shir' per mua
> falma mekatin, hiqma Ti fajin
> Me pastro k'te paudhesi (2x)
> 
> E di qe bera keq
> Mekatet jan' para syve t'mij
> Kunder Teje mekatova
> ...


Sa bukur do ishte nqs ne Korce do kishte nje grup te tille te krishteresh 
(nje eklesia) qe do i transformonte Serenatat ne Kenge Lavdie per Krishtin... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shtegtari

> *Sa bukur do ishte nqs ne Korce do kishte nje grup te tille te krishteresh 
> (nje eklesia) qe do i transformonte Serenatat ne Kenge Lavdie per Krishtin...:*)


Ore Matrix,
e ke vene te me besh te qaj sa here qe lexoj shkrimet tend.

E dua kaq shume ate shprehje te bukur,te thjeshte,te virgjer te Ekklesias ne Korce.Qe jo vetem do te kthente serenatat ne kenge dhuruar Krishtit,por qe edhe do te shprehte teresisht traditen korcare.
Besoj se Krishti eshte duke punuar atje per te krijuar nje ekklesia te tille (ne stilin e shekullit te pare).

Kijeni ne lutjet tuaja.

----------


## inscrite

Abigail, kenge labe me iso jane kenduar jo vetem ne kishen time por edhe ne dy tre kisha te tjera qe une di. Nuk e mbaj mend tekstin, tani po me kujtohen vetem disa vargje prej tyre, psh:

Perendise do ti kendojme more nje kenge
Krishtin do ta lavderojme me gjithe zemer.
E e e e e e e e e e e  :buzeqeshje:  

Por kenget labe zakonisht krijohen aty per aty, mblidhet grupi, shkruajne tekstin si pune bejte, dhe pastaj e pershtasin me muziken polifonike. Ne kishen tone jane kenduar me raste, per ndonje gezim ose per vit te ri (te them te drejten ka kohe qe grupi yne polifonik nuk eshte mbledhur  :buzeqeshje:   Por te siguroj, se nuk ka atmosfere me te hareshme se ato qe krijojne keto kenge kur kendohen, jane pritur gjithmone me ovacione ... 

Ne kemi shume kenge te tjera te krijuara nga vete kisha jone. Nuk jane polifonike, por kane motive popullore. Kendojme edhe kenge te importuara, kenge me motive izraelite, kenge italiane, greke, angleze. Mua me duken shume te bukura dhe nuk ka asgje te keqe te kendojme nga keto kenge. (se edhe vellezerit ketu ne forum kenge popullore greke na sollen, jo shqiptare ne fakt  :buzeqeshje:  





> Kenget e Sionit mund te kendohen dhe ne Babiloni, por ky nuk eshte Revolucion.
> 
> Eshte tamam nje "revolucion"!!!


Jo Matrix, keto kenge nuk kendohen ne Babiloni. Kendohen nga vellezer dhe motra qe e duan po aq Zotin dhe jane po aq te lire ne Te. E permenda fjalen revolucion per te thene se kenget me motive popullore per Zotin nuk jane nje risi ne krishterim. Dhe cna duhet Revolucioni apo revolucioni. Ne na mjafton te mbahemi te gjithe bashke fort pas Tij.

----------


## Shtegtari

> (se edhe vellezerit ketu ne forum kenge popullore greke na sollen, jo shqiptare ne fakt


Moter,inscrite,

Kisha jone eshte ne Athine dhe shume kenge do te jene ne greqisht.
Por do te kemi edhe ca me shqip.

----------


## marcus1

> Mua me duken shume te bukura dhe nuk ka asgje te keqe te kendojme nga keto kenge. (se edhe vellezerit ketu ne forum kenge popullore greke na sollen, jo shqiptare ne fakt


Inscrite

Ne jetojme ne Greqi dhe i jemi pershtatur jetes ketu ne Greqi. Ne nuk duam te behemi geto ketu ku jetojme. Po keshtu edhe Kisha qe eshte nje organizem i gjalle, ka vetine e te pershtaturit sipas ambjentit ku jeton. Gjithashtu kisha i ka dyert e hapura per te gjithe, jo vetem per nje kategori njerezish. Nese ne do kishim kenge ne shqip, atehere greket do ndjeheshin te huaj ne nje kishe shqiptare. Nga ana tjeter, shqiptaret nuk do ndjeheshin aspak te huaj, pasi ata kane vite qe jetojne ne Greqi dhe i jane pershtatur me se mire kultures greke.  Ja mendo pak, ne qe mblidhemi jemi shqiptare dhe na duket me se normale te kendojme kenge greke. Po sikur nje vella apo moter greke te donte te bashkohej me ne per te adhuruar Perendine, a nuk do behej pengese per te nese ne do flisnim apo kendonim kenge shqiptare?

Kujto fjalet e Palit drejtuar Korintasve. Nese vjen dikush aty ku mblidhet kisha dhe degjon gjera qe nuk kupton do largohet, por nese degjon kenge ne gjuhen e tij, do bashkohet me kishen dhe do lavderoje edhe ai Perendine.

----------


## ABIGAIL

_Livent.

Tek kisha ku shkoj nuk ekziston nje gje e tille.
Jo vetem qe kendojme ne shqip ne takimet tona, por edhe ne takimet ne greqisht ku mblidhet e gjithe kisha pleqte e kishes na thone gjithmone qe te kendojme kenge ne shqip ne takime, dhe ata kenaqen shume kur degjojne te lavderohet Zoti ne nje gjuhe tjeter dhe ju pelqejne. Dhe pervec kesaj ne lutemi edhe ne shqip ne takimet greke dhe jo vetem, por edhe kur vijne besimtare nga egjipti, serbia, gjermania, armenia, anglia, pleqte e kishes vete u thone atyre te luten ne gjuhen e tyre.

Vertet ata kur ne lutemi ne shqip nuk kuptojne se cfare themi, por ne te tjeret qe jemi prezent themi Amen ne fund dhe miratojme ato qe thuhen.
Nuk kemi pasur probleme te tilla persa u perket ketyre gjerave.
Biles shpeshhere na ftojne edhe ne kisha te tjera greke qe te kendojme ne shqip e te japim deshmite tona.

Miqesisht Abigail._

----------


## marcus1

> _Livent.
> 
> Tek kisha ku shkoj nuk ekziston nje gje e tille.
> Jo vetem qe kendojme ne shqip ne takimet tona, por edhe ne takimet ne greqisht ku mblidhet e gjithe kisha pleqte e kishes na thone gjithmone qe te kendojme kenge ne shqip ne takime, dhe ata kenaqen shume kur degjojne te lavderohet Zoti ne nje gjuhe tjeter dhe ju pelqejne. Dhe pervec kesaj ne lutemi edhe ne shqip ne takimet greke dhe jo vetem, por edhe kur vijne besimtare nga egjipti, serbia, gjermania, armenia, anglia, pleqte e kishes vete u thone atyre te luten ne gjuhen e tyre.
> 
> Vertet ata kur ne lutemi ne shqip nuk kuptojne se cfare themi, por ne te tjeret qe jemi prezent themi Amen ne fund dhe miratojme ato qe thuhen.
> Nuk kemi pasur probleme te tilla persa u perket ketyre gjerave.
> Biles shpeshhere na ftojne edhe ne kisha te tjera greke qe te kendojme ne shqip e te japim deshmite tona.
> 
> Miqesisht Abigail._


Abigail, mos i ngaterro gjerat. Keto qe pershkruan ti me lart ndodhin ne raste te vecanta, jo ne takimet kryesore te kishes. Ja me thuaj sa here ka ndodhur qe te Djelave ndersa pjestaret e kishes se Lipasmatave kendojne, te filloje nje shqiptar te kendoje ne shqip dhe shqiptaret e tjere ta ndjekin ate? Asnjehere! Dhe eshte e natyrshme te mos ndodhe, pasi do fillonin te kendonin vetem ata pak shqiptare qe do gjendeshin te pranishem aty ndersa greket do rrinin dhe degjonin.

Shqiptaret kendojne ose organizojne festa ne shqip vetem ne raste te vecanta. Te jesh e sigurte se nese shqiptaret do kendonin cdo te Djele kenge shqiptare ne kishat greke, do fillonin ankesat dhe do t'u ndalonin (me te drejte besoj une) ta bejne kete gje cdo te Djele. 

Gjithashtu une nuk flas vetem per kenget, por edhe per gjuhen ne te cilen flitet ne kishe. Ne fakt rasti juaj eshte nje rast tjeter sepse atje flet vetem nje person, ndersa ne rastin ku te gjithe besimtaret marrin pjese aktive ne takimet e kishes, do ishte e gabuar qe shqiptaret te flisnin shqip. Ne keto takime, greket do ndiheshin te huaj. 

Po te sjell si shembull vetem takimet qe beheshin dikur ne shtepine e Apostolit. Megjithese ne ato takime ishte vetem nje grek, te gjithe shqiptaret flisnin greqisht, per arsye se i vetmi grek qe ndodhej aty nuk do kuptonte asgje, ndersa shqiptaret duke folur greqisht nuk do kishin as edhe nje problem.

----------


## marcus1

Edhe diçka tjeter. Shikojeni se sa qartë duket këtu fakti se si kisha i përshtatet ambjentit ku jeton.



_7 Dhe të gjithë habiteshin dhe mrekulloheshin dhe i thoshnin njëri-tjetrit: ``Ja, a nuk janë të gjithë Galileas këta që flasin?


8 Si vallë secili nga ne i dëgjon të flasin në gjuhën e vet amtare?


9 Ne Partët, Medët, Elamitët dhe banorët e Mesopotamisë, të Judesë dhe të Kapadokisë, të Pontit dhe të Azisë,


10 të Frigjisë e të Pamfilisë, të Egjiptit dhe të pjesëve të Libisë përballë Kirenës, dhe ne të ardhur nga Roma, Judenj dhe prozelitë,


11 Kretas dhe Arabë, i dëgjojmë të flasin për gjërat e mëdha të Perëndisë në gjuhët tona!``._ 

Këtu shohim se jo të gjithë ata që besuan ishin Judenj. Si mendoni ju se në jetën e përditëshme të kishës ata flisnin gjuhët e tyre? Aspak! 

Le të shohim tani se çfarë ndodh më vonë me përndjekjet:



_19 Ndërkaq ata që ishin shpërndarë për shkak të përndjekjes që nisi me Stefanin, arritën deri në Feniki, në Qipro dhe në Antioki, duke mos ia shpallur fjalën asnjë tjetri, përveç Judenjve.


20 Por disa prej tyre me origjinë nga Qipro dhe nga Kirenea, kur arritën në Antioki, filluan t`u flasin Grekëve, duke shpallur Zotin Jezus._ 

Dhe kështu lindi kisha e Antiokut. A është e nevojshme që të analizoj se sa ndryshe ishte ajo kishë me atë të Jeruzalemit? Mjafton t'ju kujtoj problemin e zbatimit të ligjit të Moisiut dhe do shihni se sa ndryshe ishin ato kisha. 

Nuk dua të zgjatem në detaje të tjera, por ajo që dua të them është se kisha, si një organizëm i gjallë i përshtatet çdo lloj ambienti, kulture apo tradite.

----------


## ABIGAIL

> Abigail, mos i ngaterro gjerat. Keto qe pershkruan ti me lart ndodhin ne raste te vecanta, jo ne takimet kryesore te kishes. Ja me thuaj sa here ka ndodhur qe te Djelave ndersa pjestaret e kishes se Lipasmatave kendojne, te filloje nje shqiptar te kendoje ne shqip dhe shqiptaret e tjere ta ndjekin ate? Asnjehere! Dhe eshte e natyrshme te mos ndodhe, pasi do fillonin te kendonin vetem ata pak shqiptare qe do gjendeshin te pranishem aty ndersa greket do rrinin dhe degjonin..


_Livent, une nuk i ngaterroj gjerat aspak. Ti ke te pakten 10 vjet qe nuk ke ardhur ne kishen time, dhe keshtu qe smund te flasesh me siguri per ato qe thua. Nuk eshte aspak ashtu. Shume here te dielave na thone ne oren qe kendojme te kendojme ne shqip. Edhe kemi kenduar ne aq pak shqiptare qe kemi qene dhe greket kane degjuar dhe u ka pelqyer.

Beson se mund te te genjeja per gjeja te tilla. Nuk besoj se do e mendoje nje gje te tille.






 Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces

Gjithashtu une nuk flas vetem per kenget, por edhe per gjuhen ne te cilen flitet ne kishe. Ne fakt rasti juaj eshte nje rast tjeter sepse atje flet vetem nje person, ndersa ne rastin ku te gjithe besimtaret marrin pjese aktive ne takimet e kishes, do ishte e gabuar qe shqiptaret te flisnin shqip. Ne keto takime, greket do ndiheshin te huaj.


Po te isha ne vendin tend do te isha shume e matur ne ato qe thua dhe do e kisha frike Perendine.
Rasti jone nuk eshte ndonje rast tjeter, dhe NE KISHEN TIME NUK FLET VETEM NJE PERSON. 
Flet nje plak i kishes te Dielen paradite qe ben predikimin ose jep mesazhin. Dhe kjo eshte caktuar nga kisha dhe vet besimtaret.
Ka dite te jera dhe takimet e tjera ku flasin te gjithe, luten te gjithe, dikutojne te gjithe, etj.

Ata qe  i thone dhe i shikojne gjerat keshtu, shkojne 1 ne 2 muaj ne kishe te djelen ku behet predikimi, dhe nxjerrin perfundime te gabuara, ose nuk shkojne fare ne kishe dhe mundohen te nxjerrin justifikime dhe te akuzojne kishat.
Sa per rastin tend, nuk te akuzoj por thjesht nuk di aq gjera sa di une ne te cilen rritem dhe mesohem nga Perendia ne kete kishe. 

Nese ndokush nuk eshte i kenaqur ne nje kishe per arsye te ndryshme le te shkoje ne nje kishe tjeter, atje ku ai mendon se do jete me mire.
Nese dikush tjeter nuk do te shkoje fare ne kishe, eshte perseri i lire te zgjedhe.
Une nuk do jap llogari per te tjeret por per veten time tek Perendia.

Nese dikush dikush shkon ne ndonje kishe dhe i duket se nuk eshte e drejte ajo kishe, dhe shkon perseri ne nje tjeter, dhe perseri ajo nuk i ben se nuk eshte e perkryer, dhe nese shkon diku ne nje tjeter dhe mendon se ajo kishe eshte e perkryer, ajo kishe do te pushoje se qeni e perkryer nga momenti qe do te shkoje nje person i tille, qe sipas mendimit te tij, te gjitha kishat jane te gabuara dhe me te meta. 

Ne menyre shoqerore, nuk lejoj asnje te hap nam te keq duke publikur dhe  gjykuar  jo vetem kishen time por edhe te tjera, ku shume  te tjere aty njohen Perendine dhe aty ndertohen cdo dite duke degjuar Fjalen e tij, sado te meta te kete ajo kishe, dhe nuk ka asnje kishe te jete e perkryer sepse nuk ka edhe besimtare te perkryer. Nese dikush shikon padrejtesi tek nje kishe le ti lutet Perendise dhe te agjeroje qe gjerat te ndryshojne. Kjo do te ishte me e drejte dhe e paster ne syte  e Perendise. 

Nese nje apo pese persona nuk jane dakort me nje kishe, kjo nuk do te thote se kjo kishe eshte gabim, dhe hajde me vrap te largohemi nga kjo kishe.






 Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces

Po te sjell si shembull vetem takimet qe beheshin dikur ne shtepine e Apostolit. Megjithese ne ato takime ishte vetem nje grek, te gjithe shqiptaret flisnin greqisht, per arsye se i vetmi grek qe ndodhej aty nuk do kuptonte asgje, ndersa shqiptaret duke folur greqisht nuk do kishin as edhe nje problem.


Sa per rastin tek Apostoli, ishte nje rast i vecante se ishim pak vete, dhe se te gjithe dinim te flisnim greqisht, dhe ishim ne shtepine e te zotit te shtepise dhe takimet drejtoheshin nga ai. Ishte mese e llogjikshme qe te flisnim te gjithe greqisht vetem per ate.

Nejse sepse dolem komplet nga tema dhe u hapem ne dege te tjera.

Nuk dua qe te mendojne te tjeret qe i lexojne,  sikur jemi ne lufte dhe po ngreme armet kunder njeri-tjetrit, por perkundrazi, as nuk kemi ndonje gje me njeri-tjetrin,jemi edhe vellezer ne Krishtin jo vetem duke thene nje miremengjes, por edhe miq familjar, pavaresisht nga mendimet qe kemi. Kete e them per te mos na keqkuptuar te tjeret.

Miqesisht Abigail._

----------

